# New Default Presentation Format?



## jaybird0827 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have I noticed a change in the default presentation format for not-logged-in, as in "TvB Curves"?

I like it! Very cool. Much cleaner look.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, the old default is getting to be harder to keep up in terms of the template. I'm going to have to drop it. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Yeah, the old default is getting to be harder to keep up in terms of the template. I'm going to have to drop it.



While I can live with the new one, I'll miss the old one.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2007)

Rich, Is there a legend describing the various icons at the far left of each thread; in the new format they are envelopes in a variety of styles. It allows me to click on them and I figured out that was some kind of quick moderation I guess (you can lock it I think etc).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what they mean precisely. They aren't clickable. I do notice that if I hover over the closed envelopes they indicate whether or not I've posted in the thread or not.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2007)

If you click fast three times it locks or unlocks the thread. Or at least it looks like a lock?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, you're right. That's kind of cool actually.

I know that the closed envelope means there's no new content since you visited last. The dot indicates you've contributed. The lines indicate the thread is hot. The Yellow paper open one indicates it's a hot thread with new content. The white paper open one indicates it's a regular thread with new content. The lock symbol appears on the threads that are closed.

You discovered a quick way for us Mods and Admins to lock a thread.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 11, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> If you click fast three times it locks or unlocks the thread. Or at least it looks like a lock?



Is that anything like "knock three times on the ceiling if you want me?"


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 11, 2007)

Heh, and I thought it was my new computer.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 11, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Have I noticed a change in the default presentation format for not-logged-in, as in "TvB Curves"?
> 
> I like it! Very cool. Much cleaner look.



Personally, I think that since this is the Puritan Board, Tulip ought to be the default.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 11, 2007)

MY EYES! THEY ARE BURNING! AAAAHHHH. Man is it white.


----------

